# HD channels



## domingos35 (Jan 12, 2006)

is dish network launching any new HD channels in 2010?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

No, we have all the HD that there is.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

Don't know it's only 2009, ask in about 12 months and we'll have an answer.


----------



## garys (Nov 4, 2005)

Better make it 12 1/2+ months.


----------



## bruin95 (Apr 23, 2006)

Jim5506 said:


> No, we have all the HD that there is.


That's exactly what Dish would like you to think. :lol:


----------



## blargman (Dec 1, 2009)

Jim5506 said:


> No, we have all the HD that there is.


I heard we have more than there is and that we'll be cutting back soon.


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

domingos35 said:


> is dish network launching any new HD channels in 2010?


Probably.

There hasn't been anything announced though.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

In my experience I don't think we will get a lot of new HD channels as long as they can claim "we have the most HD channels". As soon as DirecTV starts rolling out there new ones, we'll probably see more within months. That's just my guess.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

blargman said:


> I heard we have more than there is and that we'll be cutting back soon.


Now that I think about it, you're exactly right.


----------

